# impala body rotisserie



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

im in the process of restoring my 63 impala so far ive made a rotisserie for the frame and i put the body on stands but i want a rotisserie for the body also does anyone have pics or know how to build one and what i would need. i also want to put wheels on it so i can move it around.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

x2 ...

i want to build one. i've heard of people using 2 engine stands? sounds crazy but could probably work


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i would never trust 2 engine stands with an impala body, i know a guy who has an mg on 2 engine stands though!!

here is the rotissorie i used for my 62, i used it for the frame and body, nothing joining them together, just 2 seperate pieces, worked very well. and really theres nothing to them, a welder, and about 20ft of 4x4 box and a couple pieces of pipe, you would be good to go!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I've also seen guys use spindles with disk brakes for the rotation part, then they rig up a mechanical caliper to stop it in position, mine just has a bunch of holes, and i stick a bolt in position.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

fuck i gotta get busy.

where you getting all your metal deuce?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i usually just go to a local fab/welding shop, its right here in langford, these guys are fucking crazy nuts!!! i just go in there swear at him a bunch tell him he's a fuckin asshole and then he gives me hella cheap deals, lets me use all his machines, plasma, benders, saws sheers etc, i take all the measurements, go there, cut everything to length, weigh it, then pay him by the lb for the steel i take, its fuckin great!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 13 2007, 10:11 PM~9449442
> *i would never trust 2 engine stands with an impala body, i know a guy who has an mg on 2 engine stands though!!
> 
> here is the rotissorie i used for my 62, i used it for the frame and body, nothing joining them together, just 2 seperate pieces, worked very well. and really theres nothing to them, a welder, and about 20ft of 4x4 box and a couple pieces of pipe, you would be good to go!!
> ...


slick design but i see your wheels are somewhat restricted hows that work for you?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 13 2007, 10:02 PM~9450430
> *slick design but i see your wheels are somewhat restricted hows that work for you?
> *


side to side


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

here are a couple i have built. but have built hundreds. several lil members have my rotisseries so if anyone needs any info just hit me up.


more pictures and info at www.accessiblesystems.com


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I like tha engine house body lift attachment. But would it ever tip over? What's the details on that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 14 2007, 04:46 AM~9451392
> *I like tha engine house body lift attachment. But would it ever tip over? What's the details on that?
> *


thanks. just as long as the legs will extend out far enough then there shouldn't be a problem. i have had a guy tell me his hoist just couldn't lift it. so he bought a bigger one. but most of the time to remove the body i just turn the rotisserie side ways and connect to the pinch welds. and after i lift the body i roll out the frame and support the body. then turn my rotisserie back around


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

http://members.tripod.com/~mopar_roadster/...rotisserie.html

http://www.whirlyjig.com/


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 14 2007, 06:45 PM~9455947
> *http://members.tripod.com/~mopar_roadster/...rotisserie.html
> 
> http://www.whirlyjig.com/
> *


  . both were good links. the whirlyjig guys i know personally, and are super great people and make a really good product. but there a little expensive especially for the guy who just plans to build one car.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 14 2007, 07:45 PM~9455947
> *http://members.tripod.com/~mopar_roadster/...rotisserie.html
> 
> http://www.whirlyjig.com/
> *


_I constructed my rotisserie using the plans below in about 20 hours of fabrication time and $76.00 in tube, $8.00 in cutoff wheels, $5.00 in misc. steel and one 4 lbs. spool of .035 mig wire. It pretty simple, so don’t let it scare you off._



he must have done that shit a long time ago, metal prices are a lot higher than that today.


still seems like you could probably build a nice one for under $300


i think imma have to build me of them hoes :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 16 2007, 04:44 PM~9465957
> *I constructed my rotisserie using the plans below in about 20 hours of fabrication time and $76.00 in tube, $8.00 in cutoff wheels, $5.00 in misc. steel and one 4 lbs. spool of .035 mig wire. It pretty simple, so don’t let it scare you off.
> he must have done that shit a long time ago, metal prices are a lot higher than that today.
> still seems like you could probably build a nice one for under $300
> ...



keep us updated on that price. steel prices are crazy high, not to mention casters. at the price we sell ours for there is not alot of profit. i buy everything in large bulk and that helps out alot. i guess it would really depend on ones connections and the style of the one you build  good luck


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 16 2007, 05:44 PM~9465957
> *I constructed my rotisserie using the plans below in about 20 hours of fabrication time and $76.00 in tube, $8.00 in cutoff wheels, $5.00 in misc. steel and one 4 lbs. spool of .035 mig wire. It pretty simple, so don’t let it scare you off.
> he must have done that shit a long time ago, metal prices are a lot higher than that today.
> still seems like you could probably build a nice one for under $300
> ...


i got a dollie you can take 4 cheap


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Dec 17 2007, 03:39 AM~9468257
> *keep us updated on that price.  steel prices are crazy high, not to mention casters.    at the price we sell ours for there is not alot of profit.  i buy everything in large bulk and that helps out alot.  i guess it would really depend on ones connections and the style of the one you build      good luck
> *


x2 caster wheels are a grip alone they cost me 160 for 4 on my body cart.


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

*so using some modified engine stands would be an bad idea?*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 17 2007, 07:44 PM~9472239
> *x2 caster wheels are a grip alone they cost me 160 for 4 on my body cart.
> *


rated at how many lbs each?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Dec 14 2007, 08:19 AM~9451519
> *but most of the time to remove the body i just turn the rotisserie side ways and connect to the pinch welds. and after i lift the body i roll out the frame and support the body. then turn my rotisserie back around
> *


I used to have an "Auto Twirler Plus" from Carrel Custom Welding, I would NEVER buy another one, and thats being nice about it. 


I had a Whirly Jig, and I got to say, thats a top notch piece of equipment, I only sold it to help a friend out. 




the next one I buy, will probably be from classic customs, I got my body stand from him, and the best way I can describe it is "the Adex of body stands". its bad ass, super heavy duty, and has very nice casters.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I have bought 6 Rotiserres through Tommy if that tells you anything! Classic Customs is the man. Top notch service also.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 18 2007, 02:38 PM~9477275
> *I have bought 6 Rotiserres through Tommy if that tells you anything!  Classic Customs is the man.    Top notch service also.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2007, 11:48 AM~9476942
> *I used to have an "Auto Twirler Plus" from Carrel Custom Welding, I would NEVER buy another one, and thats being nice about it.
> I had a Whirly Jig, and I got to say, thats a top notch piece of equipment, I only sold it to help a friend out.
> the next one I buy, will probably be from classic customs, I got my body stand from him, and the best way I can describe it is "the Adex of body stands". its bad ass, super heavy duty, and has very nice casters.
> *



thanks jay. that means alot to me. glad you like the cart

and your correct the whirly jig guys are good people and offer a great product. but they cant touch my prices


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 18 2007, 12:38 PM~9477275
> *I have bought 6 Rotiserres through Tommy if that tells you anything!  Classic Customs is the man.    Top notch service also.
> *


 :0 you know i always got your back. it was nice seeing you again bro


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Dec 19 2007, 07:30 AM~9482793
> *:0 you know i always got your back.    it was nice seeing you again bro
> *



:thumbsup:

You to homie. I will probably need another one after X-mas, but I will let you know.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2007, 01:48 PM~9476942
> *I used to have an "Auto Twirler Plus" from Carrel Custom Welding, I would NEVER buy another one, and thats being nice about it.
> I had a Whirly Jig, and I got to say, thats a top notch piece of equipment, I only sold it to help a friend out.
> the next one I buy, will probably be from classic customs, I got my body stand from him, and the best way I can describe it is "the Adex of body stands". its bad ass, super heavy duty, and has very nice casters.*


yep tommy 's/classic customs rotessories are the shit, sturdy as hell and easy to assemble, he went out his way to help me get mine, great guy to do buisness with! i love mine, flips with no effort, real smooth  ! 

he also sell universal door jamb braces... a must if you plan on taking the doors off! The more easier it is to make progress the better off you'll be! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 19 2007, 12:13 PM~9484600
> *yep tommy 's/classic customs rotessories are the shit, sturdy as hell and easy to assemble, he went out his way to help me get mine, great guy to do buisness with!  i love mine, flips with no effort, real smooth  !
> 
> he also sell universal door jamb braces... a must if you plan on taking the doors off! The more easier it is to make progress the better off you'll be!  :biggrin:
> ...



thanks billy,glad you like. ( if you can please billy you can please anyone :biggrin: ) picky fucker :cheesy: those pictures are sweet


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Dec 14 2007, 05:06 AM~9451369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is one rough 57 there lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Dec 21 2007, 02:02 PM~9502474
> *that is one rough 57 there lol
> *


and that was even ten years ago lol and it's still sorta around


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Dec 21 2007, 07:58 AM~9499879
> *thanks billy,glad you like. ( if you can please billy you can please anyone  :biggrin: ) picky fucker  :cheesy:      those pictures are sweet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

go with classic customs his shits the best in the business my body cart is fucking bad ass hes the man for real :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 23 2007, 07:32 AM~9513286
> *go with classic customs his shits the best in the business my body cart is fucking bad ass hes the man for real  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks brent. its people like you and others who have replyed to this topic that really makes our lifestyle what it is. without you guys i would just be another over rated welder :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Dec 23 2007, 03:38 PM~9514964
> *Thanks brent.  its people like you and others who have replyed to this topic that really makes our lifestyle what it is.    without you guys i would just be another over rated welder  :0
> *


well ,props to you tommy, with out you my build wouldnt be happening in the right direction! :biggrin:


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

*classic customs:* How much those body rotisserie running for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 23 2007, 03:22 PM~9515652
> *well ,props to you tommy, with out you my build wouldnt be happening in the right direction! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Dec 23 2007, 07:38 PM~9517147
> *classic customs: How much those body rotisserie running for?
> *


there are a few styles on adjustability / style / casters/ weight capacity.




pm me some details. thanks


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

How much do the rotisseries run if you want to do a 63 convertible? :happysad:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 16 2010, 05:38 AM~16626732
> *How much do the rotisseries run if you want to do a 63 convertible?  :happysad:
> *


price sent


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 16 2010, 08:07 AM~16626786
> *price sent
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pretty good but would take up lot of room in the avg joes garage 

always outdo yourself CC


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 16 2010, 06:15 PM~16632481
> *pretty good but would take up lot of room in the avg joes garage
> 
> always outdo yourself CC
> *


thanks bro. yea its huge, i had to build a small building just to ship it :biggrin: 

no joke it was a pretty big box lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 17 2010, 04:55 AM~16638043
> *thanks bro. yea its huge, i had to build a small building just to ship it  :biggrin:
> 
> no joke it was a pretty big box lol
> *


wow

assembled? does that even fit in a std freight truck?

you guys might have to go n start building on site!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Working on a 62 impala rag, what would the price be for the rotisserie, thanks!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo+Feb 19 2010, 04:51 PM~16664596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is a link to my site. hit me up before anyone orders. sometimes i can do better on the pricing

http://www.accessiblesystems.com/index.php


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 20 2010, 07:02 PM~16672318
> *not completly assembled just the main frames. i have just up and loaded a few and delivered just to keep from dealing with the packing
> here is a link to my site. hit me up before anyone orders. sometimes i can do better on the pricing
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------

